# Genetic screening for egg donors



## Chocchipcookie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello,

I am being considered for egg sharing at the moment and wondered if anyone knows what genetic conditions are screened for? I read in some guidelines (HFEA I think) that the clinic should let you know you might find out about 'genetic abnormalities' as a result of the screening - this sounds scary   Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks x


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I was screened for egg sharing at Bourn Hall a few months ago. It took 6 weeks to get the results. The results themselves consisted of first all the regular blood test results, then the results for STDs and CMV and all relevant infections. For the genetic conditions specifically it said 'karyotyping' with then a result, this has to do with your chromosomes. Then there was a cystic fibrosis screen result, they check 139 mutations and say whether any of those were found. That was all there was on mine, so no other genetic tests than those two were done.


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, your clinic might also do additional genetic tests depending on your heritage, on top of what BEmama has detailed. Your clinic will be able to give you a detailed list. Having been on here for many years, I can recall only a couple of ladies that had something show up on the genetics. Good luck! xxx


----------

